# Mosquito Tournament Head Count



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok who is going to do the Mosquito Ice tournament and who will your partner be. Lets keep this to the point and no BS about who will cheat and ot try to or ty a different weekend crap. Lets see some hands. I myself can not signup until closer time. I have to look at weather as my job at this time of year is to plow snow. This should be a great time even if you just come to watch.


----------



## iceman85 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and my partner are in.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Im in and I have a partner, hes kind of ugly but hes a real good fisherman. Maybe he will chime in. : )


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Me and Elvis P. will be there. I think he's gonna bring his guitar too.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

my partner and i will be in it.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

im not sure about the good fisherman part.... but the ugly part is true!!! im in


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

YES..... i plan on winning too


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

if eyepods in i quit now!!!! dude knows skeeter thats for sure


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

cmon leadcore i need your 50 to be in the pot too!!! sounds like its gonna be alot fun can wait


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Details are sketchy yet as my work schedule may not be condusive. But, I am definately pushing. Partner is yet to be announced as I've got several guys wanting to do this. May try to hook them up as well.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I just talked with Dave , the tournament director and we discussed the one pole thing--------It now has been changed to TWO POLES. 
That should make a lot of guys happy. Thanks for your suggestions.



Thanks, Linda


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

sweet
thanks Linda


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Two Poles! What now i'm definatly out. You know I have no coordination Linda. I just had to go against my own word on the complaints. LOL


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

all done-2 poles, I can even fish with 1.......Sam I guess i'm out.lol


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe and I are in! (can I fish with his?)


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in with outdoorzman. Glad to see the rule change.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

im in with ccultrona12. looking forward to it, should be great!
kast


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

i plan on fishin it.after i find a partner.sounds like fun !!!!!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Tod and I will try to make it.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Team Backagain will be mailing the entry form with a check in tommorrow.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm going to try to make it though work may get in the way.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

kozak said:


> I'm going to try to make it though work may get in the way.


Sacrifices must be made my friend. You know what you have to do...


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah I know what you're saying. Money talks, particularly in this economy.


----------

